# male and female



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey dudes. i have 3 rbp's and i was wondering how i tell if they are male or female? thanks.


----------



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

sorry about this post. i just read down a bit, and now understand about the sex of the rbps!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

simple answer....you cant until you see them breeding and figure it out!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry but you can tell the sex unless u see them breed or u cut one open and check for the egg sack


----------

